# [OT] Stabilita' o Novita' ???

## kNemo

Sono incerto se usare ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" o ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"...

Voi cosa usate ???

Io Uso Gentoo per un uso 'desktop' un po' di programmazione, navagazione e nient altro...

Cosa mi consigliate ???

----------

## comio

a me piace la tilde... comunque non nascondo di aver avuto qualche problemino con alcuni pacchetti... ma risolvibili.

ciao

----------

## n3m0

Uso ~x86 dal primo giorno: mai un problema.

----------

## Cagnulein

~x86 su tutti i desktop e sul mio server casalingo. x86 sul server al lavoro  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io consiglio la stabile e per programmi che vuoi siano aggiornatissimi usa package.keywords

----------

## n3mo

Senza tilde, pochissimi problemi, io seguirei il consiglio di frdeliallalinea.

----------

## xchris

ok vado controcorrente.. x86

meno compilazioni in generale.

Stabilita' e possibilita' di strizzare l'occhio a apps tilde!

ciao

----------

## mrfree

Io come fedeliallalinea  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

"Instabile" sul client, stabile sul server...

Preferisco la versione instabile sinceramente, quando inizi a mischiare pezzi di stabile e instabile dopo saltano fuori schifezze negli aggiornamenti e allora tanto valeva.

A volte la versione instabile puo' presentare problemi nell'installazione dei pacchetti, niente di non risolvibile.

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> quando inizi a mischiare pezzi di stabile e instabile dopo saltano fuori schifezze negli aggiornamenti e allora tanto valeva.

 

Sono più o meno gli stessi problemi che si possono incontrare usando tutto ~x86, ma sfruttando i files in /etc/portage si riescono ad ottenere risultati molto migliori del vecchio ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.

Io mi trovo benissimo con x86 e, se voglio, emergo la ~x86 che mi serve.

----------

## Raffo

anch'io uso il metodo "misto" e mi trovo più che bene....

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Uso ~x86 dal primo giorno: mai un problema.

 

davvero mai un singolo problema?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shanghai

Anch'io come fedeli e gli altri, con attenzione particolare a:

kernel, librerie, compilatori, base del sistema (sempre e comunque x86)

multimedia e programmi desktop (spesso ~x86)

Idealmente sono per x86, anche se alcune features ~x86 sono irrinunciabili per me (esempio: xorg, gimp 2 quando è uscito, blender).

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sono più o meno gli stessi problemi che si possono incontrare usando tutto ~x86, ma sfruttando i files in /etc/portage si riescono ad ottenere risultati molto migliori del vecchio ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.
> 
> Io mi trovo benissimo con x86 e, se voglio, emergo la ~x86 che mi serve.

 

Si ma metti caso che emergi k3b ~x86, se darai in seguito un "emerge world" con tutta probabilita' otterrai l'aggiornamento normale del sistema, se pero' tu volessi dare un "emerge world -u" ti troverai ad aggiornare molte librerie alla serie instabile, e probabilmente tu volevi SOLO k3b aggiornato e non tutto quello che viene dietro...

----------

## shanghai

Se usi accept keywords con k3b però, e poi dai emerge -u world ottieni un downgrade alla versione non ~x86...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## federico

uHm possibile.. cavoli adesso non posso + riprovare ma so che mi sono trovato impatnatano in questi problemi, per questo il sistema misto mi pare una schifezza...

----------

## federico

uHm possibile.. cavoli adesso non posso + riprovare ma so che mi sono trovato impatnatano in questi problemi, per questo il sistema misto mi pare una schifezza...

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Si ma metti caso che emergi k3b ~x86, se darai in seguito un "emerge world" con tutta probabilita' otterrai l'aggiornamento normale del sistema, se pero' tu volessi dare un "emerge world -u" ti troverai ad aggiornare molte librerie alla serie instabile, e probabilmente tu volevi SOLO k3b aggiornato e non tutto quello che viene dietro...

 

Assolutamente no.

Specificand in /etc/portage/package.keywords che va benissimo il k3b on la keyword ~x86 la cosa finisce li, anche nel sucessivo emerge -uD world.

Naturalmente se k3b vuole come dipendenza qualche lib anch'essa masked devo esplicitare che anche la libreria in questione deve essere ~x86 altrimenti appare l'errore dove dice che non riesce a risolvere la dipendenza

----------

## shev

Concordo con l'uso di una sistema misto (con instabili usati con parsimonia e solo quando realmente servono). Anche perchè non lo trovo assolutamente uno schifo, basta usare correttamente portage e i file di configurazione, soprattutto negli ultimi mesi si sono fatti ottimi passi avanti in questo senso (vedere spiegazione di randomaze).

Anche perchè non vedo motivi per usare un sistema interamente instabile, se non si è sviluppatori, ricercatori di bug e così via. Usare un sistema dichiaratamente instabile (o testing) presuppone ovviamente che:

- ci si sappia arrangiare da soli se ci sono problemi o casini vari. Se così non fosse trovo assurdo usare pacchetti masked, per poi lamentarsi che non si emerge il tal pacchetto, non compila o non funziona...

- si usi bugzilla per segnalare malfunzionamenti, bug e soluzioni varie

Gentoo nella sua versione stabile ha già software aggiornato, salvo alcune eccezioni o esigenze particolari non ha senso usare pacchetti masked ovunque, IMHO.

----------

## federico

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche perchè non vedo motivi per usare un sistema interamente instabile, se non si è sviluppatori, ricercatori di bug e così via.

 

Io lo uso ~x86 per avere subito le librerie aggiornate che uso per programmare, ma anche se non facessi questo e' proprio gustoso provare un software quanto prima possibile nelle sue nuove versioni   :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> e' proprio gustoso provare un software quanto prima possibile nelle sue nuove versioni  

 

Ah be, il divertimento nei sistemi ~x86 é sicuramente maggiore  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Specificand in /etc/portage/package.keywords che va benissimo il k3b on la keyword ~x86 la cosa finisce li, anche nel sucessivo emerge -uD world.
> 
> Naturalmente se k3b vuole come dipendenza qualche lib anch'essa masked devo esplicitare che anche la libreria in questione deve essere ~x86 altrimenti appare l'errore dove dice che non riesce a risolvere la dipendenza

 

Devo testarlo perche' non sono a conoscenza di questo sistema che da quello che dici dovrebbe eliminare tutti i problemi che ho sollevato io.

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Devo testarlo perche' non sono a conoscenza di questo sistema che da quello che dici dovrebbe eliminare tutti i problemi che ho sollevato io.

 

Sinceramente i files in /etc/portage sono un ottima cosa.

Di contro potresti trovare qualche problema di performance (di cui parlavamo in questo thread), e un pò di attenzione quando succedono cose come questa.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ah be, il divertimento nei sistemi ~x86 é sicuramente maggiore 

 

Basta poi non lamentarsi quando le cose non si compilano

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Ah be, il divertimento nei sistemi ~x86 é sicuramente maggiore  
> 
> Basta poi non lamentarsi quando le cose non si compilano

 

Si infatti con "divertimento" intendevo proprio il cercare di convincere le applicazioni che devono compilarsi.

Chi si lamenta che la cosa xxx/yyy non compila non si diverte affatto, anzi, direi che se le va a cercare...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si infatti con "divertimento" intendevo proprio il cercare di convincere le applicazioni che devono compilarsi.
> 
> Chi si lamenta che la cosa xxx/yyy non compila non si diverte affatto, anzi, direi che se le va a cercare...

 

Si non era una critica era solo per sottolineare di fare attenzione con ~x86 che ci potrebbero essere molti problemi di compilazione

----------

## federico

http://dev.gentoo.org/~stuart/www-split.txt

Con questo effettivamente vi troverete a dover aggiornare il file di chiavi, ma dovrebbe essere un evento molto raro...

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> http://dev.gentoo.org/~stuart/www-split.txt
> 
> Con questo effettivamente vi troverete a dover aggiornare il file di chiavi, ma dovrebbe essere un evento molto raro...

 

Si, ci si arrivava anche dal link che avevo postato che riferisce a gentoo-italia  :Razz: 

Mi sa che tra qualche giorno sarà bene mettere anche uno stick in merito (tanto l'annuncio riferisce al 2 agosto...)

----------

## n3m0

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *n3m0 wrote:*   Uso ~x86 dal primo giorno: mai un problema. davvero mai un singolo problema?  

 

Giuro.

Giusto un paio di volte mi è capitato di dover correggere qualche cavolata in un ebuild, roba da niente.

Veramente mi trovo benissimo con la ~x86.

E pensa che uso anche gli overlay di BMG e quando tarda ad arrivare un ebuild per la versione di un prog, ne faccio uno a volo...anche se non li rilascio mai perche' li faccio così di fretta che fanno schifo. Tanto poi dopo un po' (tempo di attesa accetabile per un comune mortale) escono ufficiali...  :Smile: 

La cosa mi lascia ancora un po' allibito, visto che quando usavo Debian, la unstable (si, sempre avuto la mania delle ultime versioni, almeno sui desktop) non era così stable come la ~x86 di Gentoo  :Smile: 

Veramente, mi trovo una FAVOLA!

----------

## federico

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E pensa che uso anche gli overlay di BMG e quando tarda ad arrivare un ebuild per la versione di un prog, ne faccio uno a volo...anche se non li 
> 
> 

 

Di che si tratta?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La cosa mi lascia ancora un po' allibito, visto che quando usavo Debian, la unstable (si, sempre avuto la mania delle ultime versioni, almeno sui desktop) non era così stable come la ~x86 di Gentoo 
> 
> Veramente, mi trovo una FAVOLA!

 

Cavoli TROPPO VERO, la gentoo ~x86 mi pare gia' fin troppo stabile   :Cool: 

----------

## Danilo

 *kNemo wrote:*   

> Sono incerto se usare ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" o ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"...
> 
> 

 

Dopo aver provato ~x86 su tutto il sistema senza alcun problema ho ricompilato tutto con x86 per mia sicurezza.

In /etc/portage ho un portage.keywords  ed un portage.unmask: una decina di applicativi sono cosi' smascherati;  questo mi permette un -uDpv world ad ogni esync.

E sono sempre io a decidere quali applicativi smascherare perche' hanno quella features in piu' "irrinunciabile".

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Cavoli TROPPO VERO, la gentoo ~x86 mi pare gia' fin troppo stabile  

 

Non dico che non sia stabile ma puo' dare noie nella fase di compilazioni di alcuni pacchetti piu' della x86

----------

## 4440

stabile permolti motivi

detesto avere noie e detesto risolvere problemi che poi son cagate ma mi fan perdere tempo

----------

## n3m0

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *n3m0 wrote:*   
> 
> E pensa che uso anche gli overlay di BMG e quando tarda ad arrivare un ebuild per la versione di un prog, ne faccio uno a volo...anche se non li 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Il portage overlay di breakmygentoo.net.

http://breakmygentoo.net/archives/cat_help.html

----------

